# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مركز الكلى بجامعة المنصورة يحصل على شهادة الأيزو

## لارين

مركز الكلى بجامعة المنصورة يحصل على شهادة الأيزو
================================
حصل مركز جراحة الكلى والمسالك البولية بجامعة المنصورة على شهادة الجودة العالمية "الأيزو" لجودة المستشفيات"9001:2008" من الهيئة الألمانية المختصة بمنح شهادة الجودة الدولية للمستشفيات، يأتي هذا استمرارا لتفوق وتميز جامعة المنصورة ومراكزها الطبية التي تحظي بسمعة عالمية.

تمنح الهيئة الألمانية شهادة الأيزو للمستشفيات التى تكتمل بها كافة المواصفات والمتطلبات القياسية العالمية من جودة الأقسام الداخلية والعناية المركزة ووحدة الكلى الصناعية والعمليات والأشعة والمعامل وكافة الأقسام الإدارية والفنية.
وقام الدكتورأحمد شقير مدير مركزالكلي بتكريم العاملين المميزين فى الجودة خلال احتفالية إعلان حصول المركز على شهادة الأيزو.

المصدر : الوفد

ألف مبروووووووووووك

 :Smile2:  :Tulips2:  :Good:  :T W (23):

----------

